# Whole chickens



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

A question about feeding whole chickens?
I recently came across a good deal on whole chickens. They've had the head and feathers removed, but other than that they have all the guts etc.
Not sure how I feel about feeding the intestines and all their contents. And if I have to clean them, well, not something I want to do, plus with the time involved it's not such a deal. 
Anyone have any opinions? Connie?
Thanks in advance,
Derek


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Derek Milliken said:


> A question about feeding whole chickens?
> I recently came across a good deal on whole chickens. They've had the head and feathers removed, but other than that they have all the guts etc.
> Not sure how I feel about feeding the intestines and all their contents. And if I have to clean them, well, not something I want to do, plus with the time involved it's not such a deal.
> Anyone have any opinions? Connie?
> ...



I read something once about not giving the crop and organs if the bird was eating some kind of chicken feed some number of hours prior to dispatching it ..... I don't remember it well. 

I know we have folks here who raise poultry and feed some to their dogs. Can you wait a day or two and see what replies you get, and if nothing, I'll check on that chicken feed that's bad for dogs (that I think I remember)?

Would you bump this to remind me if no replies?


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

I can wait. This would be an ongoing supply if it looks like it's worth doing. It's just if it's going to be too much work, or unhealthy, then it's suddenly not such a deal. 
Even though I feed a lot of tripe, I was more concerned initially about feeding the intestines, which would of course, contain feces.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I was "processing" chickens at my uncle's poultry market when I was 12. Go for it! Use gloves if you need to but that's to good to pass up. 
If you want just toss the innards and use store bought organ meat.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I was "processing" chickens at my uncle's poultry market when I was 12. Go for it! Use gloves if you need to but that's to good to pass up.
> If you want just toss the innards and use store bought organ meat.


I'm pretty much thinking the same, Bob. I wish I could remember what the chicken-feed issue was. Something about ".... if the chickens are fed such-and-such chicken feed, then switch them to lettuce and other vegs for the two days prior to dispatching them if you're not gonna remove the crop and organs before handing to the dog." 


Someone here must know .....


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

I've cut up whole birds before too Bob. Doesn't mean I want to though, lol.


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't know , but I would just take out the intestine and empty the crop (for the rocks and what ever issue Connie is thinking about...) and feed the rest (lungs, kidneys, liver, heart, etc...) 

I would love a steady, cheap source for whole chickens. I feed them as my base diet at probably three a week for a Rott size dog.


----------



## Brittany silveira (Jun 20, 2012)

I would take out the intestine and feed the rest.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Derek Milliken said:


> A question about feeding whole chickens?
> I recently came across a good deal on whole chickens. They've had the head and feathers removed, but other than that they have all the guts etc.
> Not sure how I feel about feeding the intestines and all their contents. And if I have to clean them, well, not something I want to do, plus with the time involved it's not such a deal.
> Anyone have any opinions? Connie?
> ...


Keep it simple dude, hold the chicken and hand it to the dog. It's not complicated unless we have nothing better to do.


----------



## Brenda Arao (Nov 2, 2008)

Someone once told me that there is a type of corn, "king corn?" that is of concern as it is "genetically modified." Could this be what Connie had read somewhere?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've always heard that kinky people use the feathers. Perverts use the whole chicken.....:-k..... ...Oh wait!....Nevermind....Different subject.  ;-)


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I've never taken off feathers or anything else but that can be a bit of a mess if you are in the 'burbs. I leave all the organs in them.


----------



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

Im a big hunter, field dressing a bird isnt hard. The messiest part is taking the feathers off. I would just clip the feet.....gut it and toss it in the kennel.
It wouldnt take more then 20-30 minutes to field dress 10 chickens. And thats a safe estimate


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I've fed the whole chicken with no problem, what's in the craw is something I haven't heard of as a problem. But too much chicken has caused very soft feces. Use gloves even washing off the the bird with warm water. Cow is best w/organs & bones...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Steve Estrada said:


> ... But too much chicken has caused very soft feces. Use gloves even washing off the the bird with warm water. Cow is best w/organs & bones...



There are not a lot of digestible bones in a cow. RMBs (raw meaty bones that the dog is able to digest, as opposed to recreational bones that the dog would gnaw on) are much scarcer in a cow than in poultry or rabbits or even lambs.

"Cow is best w/organs & bones" ..... I guess I'm not following completely.

Chicken is a great source of the RMBs that dogs need for calcium. It's my "go to." The added muscle meat is where I introduce variety in meat (such as beef, lamb, etc.).

I'm also not following "very soft feces" from chicken. 

I think I'm missing something.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Organ meat w/raw meaty bones. Too much whole chicken caused soft feces not sure why but I feed chicken twice a wk. now w/no problem.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Steve Estrada said:


> Organ meat w/raw meaty bones. Too much whole chicken caused soft feces not sure why but I feed chicken twice a wk. now w/no problem.



Oh, the organ meat!

Oh, yes, lots of dogs can't eat a lot of organ meat at once.

Sorry ..... I wasn't following.


----------

